# key West live aboards harrassed even shot by FWC dispite ove deralict vessels



## Timothy Englert (Oct 27, 2019)

Key West live aboards harassed even shot by FWC dispute over derelict vessels 
video and interviews
https://thebluepaper.com/key-west-fwc-captain-shoots-liveaboard-on-his-houseboat/


----------



## Dmac (Oct 27, 2019)

Holy shit! What a-holes. Why can’t they let people be?


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 27, 2019)

I have tramped in key west and I got extremely lucky that I was not arrested for flying a sign.i did for 45 mins and made about $200. I went north to homestead FL at that time and took on a job in the everglades. I was involved in altercation and did some months in the federal system and this lead me to be housed at the Monroe county detention center where I was able to talk to other travelers passing through who got caught up and also of course the local homeless who frequent the jail. They call themselves "snappers". From hearing their stories key west does not play around and they will harass the homeless and misfits doing bum stuff. They want key west to have the image of a resort town. I have known traveler who do fine in key West however most these are following the hobo code and working and being a camillian. (However it's spelled lol).... Be extremely careful and viligiant in this area.


----------



## Deleted member 25988 (Nov 3, 2019)

The word is chameleon - like an invisible homeless person. It's how I live.

I have been down once to Key West, but it was 15 years ago. Has it really changed that much??


----------



## fig (Jan 14, 2020)

Speaking of liveaboards, anyone reading this aware of a cheap/free sale or borrow? 

I live in Key West seasonally and have dreamt of living on a boat since I was young and read a book set in Venice.


----------



## Wierden (Jan 16, 2020)

fig said:


> Speaking of liveaboards, anyone reading this aware of a cheap/free sale or borrow?
> 
> I live in Key West seasonally and have dreamt of living on a boat since I was young and read a book set in Venice.


Your best bet is probably a local craigslist, though pickings tend to be thin in the wintertime


----------



## ScotchHitchhikeHero (Feb 15, 2020)

fhertfuier5ty345b34hj said:


> The word is chameleon - like an invisible homeless person. It's how I live.
> 
> I have been down once to Key West, but it was 15 years ago. Has it really changed that much??




Yeah, progress became a concern, the locals prefer chameleons. Illegal to hitchhike unless out, some folks warned that having a travel backpack makes you a target and could be thrown in jail for 60 day


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 16, 2020)

When I see video's like this one shown like this one at the start of this post, I am typically angry for a good 48 hours.
I watched this last night before I went to sleep, and I felt more of a sense of hopelessness, because this my friends is just the beginning....
Where there is big money, those who want to simply live on their own and not bother anyone will be wiped out.
These soldier cops.... the yelling, the shooting... these knuckle heads are exactly what is wrong with law enforcement today, and why these thugs are universally hated by all people with free minds.
When I see videos like this, I genuinely feel the fear.... because if this can happen to these individuals who are quietly living on their boats, than it can happen to anyone, anywhere, at anytime for any reason.

I mean, look at the comments here: 60 days in jail for wearing a backpack ??

Sounds to me like Key West is a good place to avoid............. and you definately do not want to be living on a boat there, that's for damn sure !!!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 16, 2020)

*Disclaimer: I'm the one who posted the angry face on the original post, but i am not angry at the person who posted this, quite the contrary.... I am grateful these kinds of incidents are being made known here, otherwise I would have never heard of this action being taken, so I changed it to Usefull....

I'm angry about what is being shown, and how it all went down.

That should be illegal, because that to me was a direct violation of one's civil liberties.



  

Peace + Freedom
Big George and Loki the Dog


----------

